# Herps from around newcastle! Lets try again.



## jordanmulder (Sep 12, 2011)

Mods please delete the other thread.

well spring is here and reptiles are beginning to get active, Here are some finds from around newcastle most of these are from differing locations and were not found in one herping spot, no spectacular finds but I'm pretty happy to be finding them. Please feel free to correct me on an ID if I have made a mistake 

Amphibolurus Muricatus












Physignathus Lesueurii
















I was excited to find this Pogona Barabata in someones front yard, he wasn't too big at all and very skittish!
















The very common Eulamprus Quoii






A common garden skink which I seriously couldn't be bothered to get any good shots of. (sorry all you LBS lovers)






Eulamprus Tenuis?





The ever present and extremly common litora Fallax










Crinia signifera
























Striped marsh frog, very common but difficult to locate, how ever thier calls are eaisily recognisable






and a pede for Richoman to ID


----------



## zerocool (Sep 12, 2011)

Awesome photos mate, what camera did you use? i was thinking of getting a canon 70d.


----------



## jordanmulder (Sep 12, 2011)

Ajpaklayan said:


> Awesome photos mate, what camera did you use? i was thinking of getting a canon 70d.


I used an olympus E620, the camera is not too bad the lenses are crap, terrible in low light and I always get trouble with grain (espcialy in landscape shots)


----------



## zerocool (Sep 12, 2011)

Are them photos un edited? because they look really good especially the one of the water dragon laying down.


----------



## Dan40D (Sep 12, 2011)

Nice pics Jordan, did you go the place i told you about yet?? Let me know when your going.


----------



## jordanmulder (Sep 12, 2011)

Dan40D said:


> Nice pics Jordan, did you go the place i told you about yet?? Let me know when your going.


hey dan I haven't been yet, these pics were taken just before I got in contact with you! 

ajpaklayan, these photo's have been tweeked


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Sep 12, 2011)

Nice pics, I'd say all the adelotus? are crinia, but the angle is not the best for id so I might be wrong.


----------



## jordanmulder (Sep 13, 2011)

GeckPhotographer said:


> Nice pics, I'd say all the adelotus? are crinia, but the angle is not the best for id so I might be wrong.


hey geck photographer for Id perposes I kept these two shots, care to ID because I'm not sure of them myself, and your much more experianced than me so your probably right.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Sep 13, 2011)

Yeah, they are Crinia. The second one is a fairly common colour pattern for signifera. For next time you are id'ing these look up some belly shots of Crinia and Adelotus, Adelotus has much more solid patterning, whereas Crinia have a 'dirty' marbling. Oh yeah you are right about the tenuis, considering the area it is in.


----------



## jordanmulder (Sep 13, 2011)

GeckPhotographer said:


> Yeah, they are Crinia. The second one is a fairly common colour pattern for signifera. For next time you are id'ing these look up some belly shots of Crinia and Adelotus, Adelotus has much more solid patterning, whereas Crinia have a 'dirty' marbling. Oh yeah you are right about the tenuis, considering the area it is in.


Awesome, thanks!


----------



## SYNeR (Sep 13, 2011)

Nice pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## danny81 (Sep 14, 2011)

great pics jordan.anyone keen to go herping at the awabakal this sunday?


----------



## jordanmulder (Sep 14, 2011)

danny81 said:


> great pics jordan.anyone keen to go herping at the awabakal this sunday?


I would be but got something else happening..... Damn


----------



## richoman_3 (Sep 14, 2011)

very nice pics jordan!
love the fallax shot !
pede is Cormocephalus aurantiipes


----------



## jordanmulder (Sep 15, 2011)

richoman_3 said:


> very nice pics jordan!
> love the fallax shot !
> pede is Cormocephalus aurantiipes


thanks for the ID


----------



## ianinoz (Sep 15, 2011)

Excellent photos.

And thanks for posting them.

(I now think where Lizzy has probably been hanging out and with whom when she's not inside with me. She's been hanging out with her baby (really cool photo of that pair of eastern water skinks (mother and baby)). 

I also like the photos of those dragons and frogs. 

Where did you go to get all those herp photos ?


----------

